# 4K TV for image editing in Lightroom



## TwoMetreBill (Feb 18, 2015)

LG has a 49" 4K TV with a 10bit IPS panel and 120Hz refresh rate. At this size it has essentially the same pixel pitch as a 24" 1080P monitor so scaling problems are eliminated. When used with a Nvidia 9xx video card, which has HDMI 2.0 ports, it can be driven at 60Hz. 

While there is much info about using such a setup for gaming and watching movies, I can't find any comments regarding a setup like this for photo editing. 

Any experience on this forum with such a setup?

As an aside, LG seems to be the only company using IPS panels for their TVs. The Sony panels are poor and the smallest Panasonic is too large at 55". The Panasonic does have the advantage of including DisplayPort ports.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  

Why do you want a TV?  A TV contains a tuner for receiving OTA broadcasts.  If you have cable or a satellite, all you really need is a monitor/display.  If I am correct the screen is ~90ppi.  You might want to look for a HiDPI (retina) monitor.  These produce images at ~220 ppi.

As for setup. It matters little about the resolution of your image unless you have enough pixels to display the whole camera captured image at 1:1 with no resizing.  More important IMO than the size of the monitor is the calibration.  Do you own a color calibration tool and will it work on the device you are considering?


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Feb 19, 2015)

Not sure who's message you meant to reply too but it isn't mine.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 19, 2015)

TwoMetreBill said:


> Not sure who's message you meant to reply too but it isn't mine.


Well I think that is your first post just above mine.


----------

